# What is Zorro



## Lockjaw Adonis (Apr 9, 2010)

I smoked Zorro for five years, when the shop closed I searched around and never found it, four years later...yesterday I found it in a cigar shop. Its a bulk tobacco, the shop owner was very hush hush about whats in it, outside of it being a cherry vanilla blend. Anyone know it's real name?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

For some reason it bothers me when shop keepers wont tell you what their "house blend" really is. It could be from any number of blending houses.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I'd be concerned if they won't tell you what is in it at all. Do what I do, tell them you liked something in it but not the blend and you want to try more in it's style so you need to know so you can buy more. After you get the info I would probably never buy there again.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> For some reason it bothers me when shop keepers wont tell you what their "house blend" really is. It could be from any number of blending houses.


Correct, I doubt any B&M today actually "blends" their own baccy. Gone are the Holmesian days where one would tootle down to the corner tobacconist and pick up an ounce of ... well you get the idea.

Chances are this is a bulk blend from Altadis or McClelland. Browse around (online), see if you can find a similar animal in available bulk descriptions, try an ounce or two and I'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Correct, I doubt any B&M today actually "blends" their own baccy. Gone are the Holmesian days where one would tootle down to the corner tobacconist and pick up an ounce of ... well you get the idea.


There are still a few folks working in B&M's doddling around in the blending world! My B&M blends this stuff, and it's made it all over the interwebs from 4 noggins.....

Bruce's Pipe Shop Bulk BECK'S OL' LIMEY BASTARD

Damn fine stuff. Sorry, back to the topic at hand!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Boston's venerable (but endangered) LJ Peretti has many a custom blend, and will do the same for YOU, if'n you order enough...

Deer tongue, anyone?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

dajones said:


> Boston's venerable (but endangered) LJ Peretti has many a custom blend, and will do the same for YOU, if'n you order enough...
> 
> Deer tongue, anyone?


As will Fader's in Towson, MD. I think John B Hayes does some of their own work as well.


----------

